# Hymns or Choruses?



## Saiph (Sep 23, 2004)

An old farmer was in the city on business, so on Sunday, he attended a city church for the first time. When he got home, his wife asked about the big city and he told her that he had visited the city church.

"How was it?" his wife asked.

"Well," replied the farmer, "they sang praise choruses instead of hymns."

"What are praise choruses?" she asked.

"They're sort of like hymns only different," he said. "If I said to you: 'Martha, the cows are in the corn,' well, that would be like a hymn. But if I said, 'Martha, Martha, Martha; Oh, Martha, Martha, Martha; the cows, the big cows, the brown cows, the black cows, the white cows; the cows, cows, cows are in the corn, are in the corn, are in the corn, corn, corn..' well, that would be a praise chorus!"

A young businessmen had left the city for a weekend trip to the country. So he visited a small town church for the first time. When he got home, his wife asked him about the visit to the country church.

"Well, they sang hymns instead of regular songs."

"Hymns," said his wife, "what are those?"

"They're sort of like regular songs, only different." said the man.

"Well, what's the difference?" asked his wife.

"It's like this: if I were to say to you, 'Martha, the cows are in the corn,' well, that would be a regular song. But if I said, 'Oh, Martha, dear Martha, hear thou my cry, inclinest thine ear to the words of my mouth, Turn thou thy whole wondrous ear by and by to the righteous, inimitable, glorious truth. For the way of the animals who can explain, There in their heads is no shadow of sense; Hearkenest they in God's sun or His rain unless from the mild, tempting corn they are fenced. Yea those cows in glad bovine, rebellious delight have broke free their shackles, their warm pens eschewed. Then goaded by minions of darkness and night, they all my Chilliwack sweet corn have chewed. So look to that bright shining day by and by where all foul corruptions of earth are reborn, where no vicious animal makes my soul cry, and I no longer see those foul cows in the corn.' Then, if I were to sing only verses one, three and four and do a key change on the last verse, well that would be a hymn."


----------



## cupotea (Sep 23, 2004)

:bs2:


----------

